# Running/Walking Your Pit The First Time?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

So...my oldest pup is getting his last set of shots within the next week and I really want to start exercising him outside 2 weeks after he gets them. I just have a few questions to make sure I am approaching this properly -
At what age can I start running with him ? 
What precautions do I need to take in case other dogs approach or pass by? 
Does he need to be insured before I can walk/run with him?
How long should I run him for so that I don't exhaust him?
Also, I heard that gatorade/powerade is okay for dogs during/after exercise?
I also am wondering if there's any special care I need to take for his paws or fur/skin since we live in Arizona? 
Any help is greatly appreciated!  thank you!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

How old is your oldest pup?

You don't really want to start heavily jogging or running with them until around 1 year of age. It's too hard on their growing bodies.

How does your dog react to other dogs?? Kane is friendly with other dogs, but since I first started walking with him, I made it a habit that if anyone else came down the sidewalk, I'd pull him off to the side into a sit and we could do small training exercises.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

They really suggest running dogs at 1 years old. How old is ur puppy?? Is it's young you can damage his growing so I've been told and read. As far as other dogs passing by or approaching you I'd carry a breakstick or something where you can separate if anything should happen. But teaching him "leave it" would be great especially taking him out. When i take ashes out we have had dogs come up to us well charge us and dogs just walking by and I tell her to "leave it" and she listens and moves on. There are creams you can use on their paws but if he's young you may not walk him for too long or on hard pavements if his paws ae still soft. That's as far as I can tell you I'm sure someone will give more info.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

The Leave It command it a blessing.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

pm me r0ck


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wow o_o I was under the impression that they needed a lot of exercise as pups. I guess I have a lot of waiting to do lol he's only 11 weeks old xD my childhood pet was a german shorthair pointer and my father started hunting and running her at a very young age. I guess that could explain some of the issues she had in the last few years of life. Thank you for the information! I suppose I should bookmark this until 10 months from now lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

puppy play right now would be best a walk around the block or so should be fine as well.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

If its his last set of shots, he should be around 4 months, yes?

If he's around that age, the only exercise he would need is just regular play time. Playing fetch on some grass would be all the running he needs and when you take him out on the leash, just walks for now would do the trick.

If you happen to cross paths with someone walking their dog, getting your pup to pay attention to you and ignoring them would work great  also, if it makes sense how I word it, if you come across another dog and your pup seems unsure or nervous, just get them to see you as confidant. Its crazy, but they can pick up on the vibes through the leash.

There were times when my boy was around 4 months and he would get startled and seem nervous and I would just get his attention and seem happy to show him to not be afraid and to build his confidance.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

uhh...not sure how to send private messages. If its a rollover/drop down feature on the site it won't appear on my phone (I rarely log on with my laptop)


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like I need to work on my replying speed  lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Right now we play ball in small increments throughout the day and I practice leash walking him in the yard....he just seems anxious or something still. He will run laps around our dining room table for 10minutes straight until we make him calm down @[email protected] I thought bullies were supposed to be these big couch potatoes lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Dog breeds that are more prone to hip dysplasia should not be worked hard until 2 yrs. I grew up with GSD and they are very prone to HD. Most of my other breeds I've had over the years I would at least wait til a year old or so.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Everyone is right. 1 year minimum for running. I left it for 18 months just to be sure.

Insurance is up to you. Vet bills can be expensive but I wouldn't say it was a necessity.

As for paws, if you run on grass or some other soft surface you should be ok. You just need to watch out for foreign objects (glass/nails etc) that might be hiding in there. I live in Western Australia so the pavement is blazing hot in summer that's why I run on grass.

As long as you teach your dog leash manners and watch out for loose dogs (and carry a breakstick) you should be ok.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I am not familiar with a break stick? And its sort of difficult to run on grass in phoenix lol there isn't much...I wonder if they have running booties or something for pups here...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Pit Bull Rescue Central

Someone in the states will be able to tell you where to get one. You could also just sand down a hammer handle to the right shape.

Is there a football field or something like that near you? Dog booties do exist but I've never used them. The dog should be able to feel the ground when they walk. Every time I've seen a dog in these things, they never look comfortable. Someone else may have but I wouldn't try running a dog in them. I'd be too scared of them hurting themselves because they can't feel the ground the way they're used to.

Edit (the link is to a pic of a pair of break sticks)


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

You can use Musher's Secret. It's a protective wax that goes on the bottom of their paws; mushers use it on their huskies (hence the name). I really only use it during the winter to protect Kane's paws from the snow and ice, but it doesn't get as hot here in Michigan during the summer as it does for you.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The best thing you can do for your pup right now is work on obedience. It is mental challange for a dog and tires them out. You could also teach him soem tricks at this time puppies re ike sponges and are so easy to train when they are little.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Like everyone said ...... 4months or over puppy play, toss, fetch, some tug ... obedience training like Sharon said is mentally stimulating there for tiring them out.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I try to train my pups for atleast 20 minutes a day. Sometimes in several short intervals. And I always make a point of playing ball each day. How much is mushers secret and where can I purchase it? Thank you for the helpful info. We do have a baseball field nearby but pets are forbidden from playing inside of it.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

The cost of musher's secret depends on what size container you get. You can purchase it at stores that carry it or online. Google it. The largest container is the biggest bang for your buck.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I try to train my pups for atleast 20 minutes a day. Sometimes in several short intervals. And I always make a point of playing ball each day. How much is mushers secret and where can I purchase it? Thank you for the helpful info. We do have a baseball field nearby but pets are forbidden from playing inside of it.


Several short training sessions is the way to do it. It seems that with a younger pup and a dog of any age, they seem to lose interest after a bit. Short training sessions that end on a positive note throughout the day works great. :clap:

And about dogs not being allowed at baseball, football, soccer fields - how many people _really_ follow that rule?  lol Just this morning, I took Whit down to a small sports complex and took him for exercise and playtime on a small soccer field on the far side of the complex. I think an average joe wouldn't mind someone playing with a puppy on a field that not's being used. Who would say no to an adorable puppy? lol


----------

